# How would you feel if...



## colinx (Apr 26, 2013)

the next Animal Crossing had a feature where if you wear a diving helmet and a swim suit. You could go underwater and have underwater neighbors such as dolphins, whales, sharks and some that live in water and on land like sea lions, seals, turtles ect.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know. I could potentially see it being cool. Maybe it could be like the gamecube island, where you get one villager that doesn't appear anywhere else, and an extra house. I'm not quite sure how much it would take to program an extra village, but one villager would be pretty easy to manage.


----------



## Lew (Apr 26, 2013)

No way. That would be way over the top.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 26, 2013)

Too much space to manage and not worth it imo.
Just bring Dolphins and Sharks to live in town and it's all good no need to have separate spots for separate species. It's like saying we should have a fenced off barn area for cows, pigs , horses, and chickens and we can only access it through farmer's clothes. No thanks.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 26, 2013)

I think it would be neat! I would love a little underwater area with perhaps 1 underwater animal villager and I would also love to be able to go into a cave. It is totally over the top but a girl can dream


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 26, 2013)

Seems a little drawn out to me. Don't see why we can't have those are regular villagers instead. We already have octopi villagers. Underwater areas in games tend to irritate me because they always have a blue layer over what you're seeing making details harder to make out. And everything ALWAYS WIGGLES to show you're under water. >< Agh everything just stay still.

On top of that, I really can't see that much for you to do underwater. I can't really think of ANYTHING special for you to do underwater actually. It's not like you could really use tools down there since water would make you move slow rendering the shovel pretty useless. I guess you could maybe catch fish with the net? But you wouldn't be able to swing as fast, on top of the drag effect the actual net part would have, so they'd probably just out-swim you.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 26, 2013)

It seems like a pretty cool idea, but I have to agree it IS slightly over the top.  I would love it otherwise!^^


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2013)

Well we already have octopii on land so I don't see this working and to me that'd make AC feel weird.


----------



## Talxn (Apr 27, 2013)

This is what I was hoping for when I first heard of the diving. You would put the helmet on and essentially walk on the bottom of the floor. Think of it as a new town area you could go with all sea villagers.


----------



## Joey (Apr 27, 2013)

I think that is a bit too far and I couldn't see that in AC


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 27, 2013)

That would be really cool!!


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 27, 2013)

A underwater area would be interesting to walk though like if there were minerals that were underwater.


----------



## Odette (Apr 30, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> No way. That would be way over the top.


This was my initial reaction. Although, I am seeing the charm to the idea.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 6, 2013)

I don't think the shark neighbors would appreciate you fishing them out of the ocean to then shove 'em in the aquarium or sell them for a profit lol


----------



## Dustbunnii (May 7, 2013)

I've always loved underwater landscapes, and being underwater can be so calming, so this sort of thing would be really awesome to me. Unfortunately, it's a very hard thing to accomplish in a game, and I don't think it would work very well with animal crossing.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (May 7, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I don't think the shark neighbors would appreciate you fishing them out of the ocean to then shove 'em in the aquarium or sell them for a profit lol



Haha my thoughts also! You know how sometimes villagers will request certain fish? It would be weird if a shark villager requested a shark for his collection


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 14, 2013)

colinx said:


> the next Animal Crossing had a feature where if you wear a diving helmet and a swim suit. You could go underwater and have underwater neighbors such as dolphins, whales, sharks and some that live in water and on land like sea lions, seals, turtles ect.



That would be great! That's an excellent thinking forward idea. Maybe not so much of having to keep up with those neighbors since you have plenty in town already, but being able to explore the ocean casually at your leisure would be great.

Think like you're inside the museum with the fish, except way bigger, and hidden caves with "island type" residents.

I'd love that.


----------



## Purrl (May 14, 2013)

The concept seems nice but I don't think it would really work, it seems like such a fuss just for the sake of having some slightly more "marine" neighbours, but we've got plenty of octopus villagers now who don't live underwater so if they were to include some dolphins or sharks I think they would be given the same land villager experience  

I agree with what Superpenguin says really, I think that if they were to do this for those kinds of neighbours then why shouldn't they have done so for the horses and cows? 

Sounds fun, though!


----------



## gorgonara (May 17, 2013)

i think it'd be cool if frog/octopus villagers lived near rivers and the beach, and you saw them swimming more often. Idk, subtle things like that.


----------



## legendarysaiken (May 17, 2013)

I didn't think a city would work, but there it is! There's a shopping center! So, why wouldn't an underwater theme work. 
Maybe Gulliver would be underwater at times, and we could save him.


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

I'd prefer for it to be like the GC island. One town is enough to manage XD


----------



## inSein (May 21, 2013)

I think I would literally die.


----------

